

Facebook turns to wizened old C++ to power new photo-sharing app - luso_brazilian
http://www.itworld.com/article/2936294/facebook-turns-to-wizened-old-c-to-power-new-photosharing-app.html

======
techdevman
I have a friend whose company is similarly using C++ for cross-platform
components on mobile devices. I find it cool to see C++ getting new wind in
its sails.

Originally of course that was one of its strengths (following in the footsteps
of the C language), but with each mobile platform having its own preferred
development language, and with C++ not being a popular choice for web
backends, it fell out of fashion. Seems like that is starting to change now.

